# US LLC for foreign citizens



## purplemangosteen (Sep 11, 2021)

Hey,
New to the forum, would really appreciate any help.

I've recently opened a US LLC in New Mexico, and I'm not a US citizen.
I live in Thailand so I'm a Thai resident for tax purposes, but not a Thai citizen.

From what I understand so far, I need to pay taxes in Thailand for money I bring into the country (dividends from the US company).

Two questions that I can't figure out:
1. Since the US LLC is transparent in the US for tax purposes, do I need to report the company's earning anywhere else?
2. If the dividends are sent to my bank account in the US without being brought to Thailand, who do I pay taxes to?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## eddyjim (Mar 13, 2021)

purplemangosteen said:


> Hey,
> New to the forum, would really appreciate any help.
> 
> I've recently opened a US LLC in New Mexico, and I'm not a US citizen.
> ...


As per My knowledge, I would say don't reveal your company earning anywhere expect annual report(secretary of sate). I can't help you with your second question, because I don't have any knowledge of it. I have also opened Texas LLC in texas.


----------



## Moulard (Feb 3, 2017)

1. I assume it is a single member LLC and you are the only member. As a disregarded entity you report the business activity of the LLC on a 1040-NR given you are a non-resident alien
You don't indicate where the clients of your LLC are located, but if you have US clients, then your LLC will be engaged in US trade or business and thus that portion of the income of the LLC will be considered US Sourced and thus US Taxable. There may also be State income taxes to consider based on NM business income tax laws.

2. Dividends from your LLC will be considered US Sourced as the Payor is a US company - and thus the US would have the right to tax the income. As a tax resident of Thailand, Thailand would also have the right to tax the dividends. The tax treaty between the two countries addresses the double taxation that would result. You want to familiarise yourself with Article 10 and Article 25 in particular






Thailand - Tax Treaty Documents | Internal Revenue Service


Thailand - Tax Treaty Documents




www.irs.gov


----------

